# Basic info for a newbie



## Snox73 (13 Apr 2019)

I am planning a planted tank and to start with there will be no co2 . Here in the UK what's a good soil to buy and also what's good size substrate to have as a top layer .  Oh and while I am here what colour top substrate works well with plants . 
I am all ears here as I have no knowledge what so ever regards planted tanks and the LFS round my way are more bricks n mortar so don't wanna be using them for info . 
Nice one .


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Apr 2019)

Hi and welcome, check out the tutorial section, it has all the info you need to get started, in particular have a look at The Soil Substrate or Dirted Planted Tank - A How to Guide


----------



## Snox73 (13 Apr 2019)

Cheers Tim . Will have a read of the articles you have suggested .


----------



## Siege (13 Apr 2019)

Check out George farmer, jurijs, Green Aqua and aquarium gardens on YouTube. Loads of tutorial info, especially George.


----------



## dean (16 Apr 2019)

I just set up a nanno using the soil method as per the article above 
No Co2 
No filter 
Full on Walstad method 
Plants have pearled from day one 

Here’s a video to watch 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snox73 (16 Apr 2019)

No filter . Vodoo magic ....ginna  have to read about the walstad method .


----------



## dw1305 (17 Apr 2019)

Hi all, 





Snox73 said:


> No filter . Vodoo magic ...ginna have to read about the walstad method


She <"had a change of mind"> after <"Ecology of the Planted Aquarium"> was published. 

It is a fantastic book, but most low tech. tank keepers now use a filter (or at least have some form of water movement) and change some water. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## dean (17 Apr 2019)

I’ve set up a small tank the same way no filter 
Plants are doing well by the looks of it so far they are all pearling away 



Day one Saturday 13th April 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (17 Apr 2019)

Day 3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

